# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  شريط :: أفراحي 1 ::

## عاشق النجف

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد ..

~!!~

أقدم لكم شريط :: أفراحي 1 :: للرادود الحسيني :: صالح المؤمن :: 
~!!~

يا حبيبي طه يا محمد .. يا أبا الزهراء يا نور المقل .. 
يا حبيبي طه يا محمد .. يا هلالا في سما الحسن اكتمل .. 
ياحبيبي طه يا محمد .. حبكم هاك استمع لي ما فعل .. 
يا حبيبي طه يا محمد .. ذوب القلب وجسمي قد نحل .. 
:: ياحبيبي طه يا محمد :: 

~!!~

يا مسلمين همنا ينجلي .. بفرحة الزهراء ومولانا علي .. 
ليلة أفضل يا عالم فتى .. على البتولة الزجية زفيته ..
الليلة جبريل اظهر فرحته .. هنى بنت النبي باول ولي ..
:: يا مسلمين همنا ينجلي :: 

~!!~

الهادي احمد من اللي لفا الهادي الارض بانواره ..
بانت بوجه السما قسمة قدس لاسراره .. 
والقلب طير الفرح ظل يرفل بمضماره .. 
والمحب ذكر النبي ليلة اعتلى من داره .. 
صاح صوته بالصلاة على النبي .. 
قال يا اسماع البشر بيها اطربي .. 
وكلنا فداك يا محمد .. يا حبيبي .. 
:: الهادي أحمد ::

~!!~

صلاة على العترة .. محمد وآله والزهرة
يا عترة احمد الهادي .. يا اغلى من اهلي واولادي
عشقكم ذوب فؤادي .. يا من حبكم ألذ خمرة 
:: صلاة الله على العترة :: 

~!!~

أخذ بوسات مني .. يا طير وسافر الحين ..
للعباس خذ بوسة .. بوسة لسيدي حسين .. 
سلامي وشوقي يا طير الهوى .. 
للبدرين وصله ربي يرعااه
يا ريت جناحي واطير وياك 
وازور بكل الوقت انوار الافلاك .. 
انا يا طير ملهوف .. على انوار الطفوف .. 
صهر نار الهوى كبدي .. دمعي بعيني مذروف 
:: اخذ بوسات مني ::

~!!~

النبي الأكرم .. فؤادي بحبك متيم .. 
ودادك يالنبي الامي .. سرى في اوردة جسمي .. 
تزكى بـ هالعشق دمي .. على مقدار يستعظم 
:: النبي الأكرم :: 

~!!~

يا ويلي يا ويلي .. يا ويلي يا ويلي 
حسن النبي الهادي .. جنني يا ويلي .. 
في طلعته الحلوة .. ظليت انا اتفكر يا ناس كل ليلي ..
ما شافت عيوني .. مثل النبي وزينه بين الرجاجيلي .. 
:: يا ويلي يا ويلي :: 

~!!~

ذوبوني .. انحلوني .. في هواهم اوقعوني .. 
آل طه الهادي يا من .. عشقكم للعقل جنن 
حبكم أغلى وأثمن .. عندي من نور عيوني .. 
:: ذبوني :: 

~!!~

:: السوداني::

~!!~

وفقنا الله واياكم لكل خير .. 
ولا نسألكم غير الدعاء ..

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيك الف عافية 

وتسلم الايادي

----------


## الــــنـــاري

تسلم اخوي عاشق النجف
يعطيك العافية 
تحياتي لك الناري

----------


## ولد ملك

مشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور

----------


## مكير

مشكورين على المقاطع

----------


## مكير

جوزيتم خيرا وكثر اللة من أعمالكم

----------


## زهور الحب

مشكور عاشق النجف على الصوتيات
تحياتي

----------


## الهاشمي123

شكرا على  هذه الصوتيات

----------


## light moon

*شكرا على هذه المقاطع*

----------

